
Ask HN: Digital Ocean delete my VM, how to recover data? - pavelevst
I missed email about payment last month and now it&#x27;s all gone, is there any way to recover data from VM?<p>I didn&#x27;t expected they would do it to a customer who&#x27;ve been paying for 6 years
======
sarcasmatwork
If it's deleted no.

Maybe they can restore it? I'd email them asap to inquire about it.

